
I have a coding interview in 2 hours. What should I read? - randomdropoff12
Considering for a senior level for a person that has been out of the university for more than 5 years, but works in the field since then.
======
davman
If its in two hours I suggest you read the company's website and drink a cup
of tea. If you don't know it now you won't know it in two hours and you'll
just stress yourself trying.

~~~
iamNumber4
Agreed.

------
npunjani
Honestly, I read stories or articles that help me feel more confident before
an interview. Everyone has something unique to help them, but for me, I'll
read some new update on R or python or read a few online threads about cool
things. Then, in the interview, I casually bring up something I read about.
That makes me sound smart too!

------
mtmail
You could go through a list of <programming language> design patterns, just as
reminder what, e.g. a factory is. Also I've seen that a session start with an
empty text editor, do you know how to write a class with a single empty method
without copy&pasting from existing code?

Otherwise I agree with davman, relax.

------
ada1981
Spend 10 minutes visualizing yourself as the smartest person / programmer you
know.

This approach has been proven to help significantly in all sorts of
situations.

------
johnhenry
Just relax and continue reading hackernews. Maybe you'll find something
interesting to talk about.

